# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Юрий Тепсуркаев. Рисуем "боковики"

## Д.Срибный

Юрий Тепсуркаев делится секретами своего мастерства:

http://www.airforce.ru/artgallery/masterclass/index.htm

Урок 1
http://www.airforce.ru/artgallery/ma...son1/index.htm

Урок 2
http://www.airforce.ru/artgallery/ma...son2/index.htm

Урок 3
http://www.airforce.ru/artgallery/ma...son3/index.htm

Урок 4
http://www.airforce.ru/artgallery/ma...son4/index.htm

----------


## An-Z

очень интересно, ждём продолжения!
вопрос к Юрию. А зачем многократно  трансформировать области вытягивая их постепенно к центру модели? Ведь можно за раз всё это проделать..
и ещё, ход занятий лучше бы разбивать на куски, ну типа  "шаг 1", "шаг 2" и.т.д. так будет проще ориентироваться , да и вопросы более предметно задавать..

----------


## Д.Срибный

> и ещё, ход занятий лучше бы разбивать на куски, ну типа  "шаг 1", "шаг 2" и.т.д. так будет проще ориентироваться , да и вопросы более предметно задавать..


Учту, спасибо за замечание.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> вопрос к Юрию. А зачем многократно  трансформировать области вытягивая их постепенно к центру модели? Ведь можно за раз всё это проделать..


Ответ Андрею :D 
Многократное трансформирование дает неравномерное растяжение, меньше сверху и снизу и больше к центру. А растянув за раз, вместо эллипса получим круг большего диаметра.

----------


## Бомбер

Юрий, при растяжении цилиндра до эллипса у меня таки получаются довольно заметные границы цветов-нет плавного перехода между полутонами. Где я накосячил? Попробовать делать ступеньку между последующими рамками выделения поменьше (побольше) или дело в первоначальном градиенте? Или может слабо (сильно) растягиваю?
Или все дело в параметре Dither (я его включал при создании заливки)? Но ведь он оказывает влияние только до растеризации градиентного слоя и применения к нему маски...  :?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Юрий, при растяжении цилиндра до эллипса у меня таки получаются довольно заметные границы цветов-нет плавного перехода между полутонами. Где я накосячил? Попробовать делать ступеньку между последующими рамками выделения поменьше (побольше) или дело в первоначальном градиенте? Или может слабо (сильно) растягиваю?


Странно... Если у Вас при создании градиента Smoothness 100% и физический размер цилиндра достаточный (не козявка 50 на 50 пикселов), то, по идее, каждый пиксел по свету будет отличаться от верхнего или нижнего на 1/256 серой шкалы. Вроде не такой уж большой шаг, чтобы сильно заметно было.
Можете картинку показать, чтобы понятнее было, о чем речь идет?




> Или все дело в параметре Dither (я его включал при создании заливки)? Но ведь он оказывает влияние только до растеризации градиентного слоя и применения к нему маски...  :?


Упс... Не понял :) Вообще-то мы с растровой графикой работаем - как только Вы выделение залили, градиент уже растеризовался.
А то, что Dither стоит при заливке - это правильно, он вносит в градиент небольшие шумы, уменьшая полосатость.

----------


## Бомбер

> Странно... Если у Вас при создании градиента Smoothness 100% и физический размер цилиндра достаточный (не козявка 50 на 50 пикселов)


Упс, козявка и была. :P  Дело в том, что я привык работать с холстом 1024х1024 (стандартный размер скина в Ил-2), на физель по ширине там 100 пиксель и приходится. 
Тогда давайте сразу оговорим размер будующего боковика (или холста, как угодно), чтоб представлять себе масштаб рисунка.




> Упс... Не понял :) Вообще-то мы с растровой графикой работаем - как только Вы выделение залили, градиент уже растеризовался.


Просто я привык работать с градиентом в новом слое через кнопочку Create new fill or adjustment layer (редактировать градиент можно потому что), так что потом приходится градиент растеризовать. Но это всего лишь разные методы  :)

----------


## М.Быков

> Просто я привык работать с градиентом в новом слое через кнопочку Create new fill or adjustment layer (редактировать градиент можно потому что), так что потом приходится градиент растеризовать. Но это всего лишь разные методы  :)


Ё! Я-то думаю, че-то не то! *ПО*стеризовать (одна из опцый в меню "Имадж"), наверное, а не *РА*стеризовать???

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Тогда давайте сразу оговорим размер будующего боковика (или холста, как угодно), чтоб представлять себе масштаб рисунка.


А давайте! Положим... полметра по длинной стороне при 300dpi :) Чтобы, случись такое дело, Ваш боковик на журнальном развороте хорошо выглядел :)

Хотя всё равно странно... Я пример показывал на "холсте" 800х600 пикселов.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Выложил урок 2
http://www.airforce.ru/artgallery/ma...son2/index.htm

Кстати, как удобнее читать? Как в уроке 1 или как во 2-м?

----------


## Бомбер

> А давайте! Положим... полметра по длинной стороне при 300dpi :)


Нет, я бы привязал пикселы к длине самолета. Типа 1 метр натуральной длины у нас будет равен 500 пиксел.  :P 
Зачем? Затем, что вдоволь нарисовавшись истребителей (к примеру) на холсте полуметровой длины и решив нарисовать тот же бомбер или транспортник все на этом же полуметровом холсте мы на выходе получим рисунок, качеством несоизмеримо хуже все того же истребителя из-за куда больших линейных размеров бомбера.  :(

----------


## Бомбер

> Кстати, как удобнее читать? Как в уроке 1 или как во 2-м?


Во втором однозначно удобней, да и картинки шустрей грузятся  :P

----------


## М.Быков

> Сообщение от Юрий Тепсуркаев
> 
>  А давайте! Положим... полметра по длинной стороне при 300dpi :)
> 
> 
> Нет, я бы привязал пикселы к длине самолета. Типа 1 метр натуральной длины у нас будет равен 500 пиксел.  :P 
> Зачем? Затем, что вдоволь нарисовавшись истребителей (к примеру) на холсте полуметровой длины и решив нарисовать тот же бомбер или транспортник все на этом же полуметровом холсте мы на выходе получим рисунок, качеством несоизмеримо хуже все того же истребителя из-за куда больших линейных размеров бомбера.  :(


Ты, пардон, тут велосипед изобретаешь. Все равно профиль рисуется на основе чертежа. Сканируем чертеж на 300 точек, в каком он у нас масштабе, в таком и будет профиль. Или, если масштаб чертежа не устраивает, играем имиджсайзой. Т.е. сканим 1/72, даем имижсайзу 150% - имеем свой рисунок в 1/48 и т.д.

----------


## Бомбер

> Ты, пардон, тут велосипед изобретаешь.


Миш, это для тебя велосипед  :P  Ну а поскольку Юрий все-таки дает мастер-класс (т.е. для профанов вроде меня :roll: ), то необходимо оговаривать основополагающие моменты. А масштаб-как раз и есть такой момент  :P  Это мы сейчас цилиндры-конусы рисуем, потом то дело то клепки-расшивки дойдет...

----------


## М.Быков

> Сообщение от М.Быков
> 
>  Ты, пардон, тут велосипед изобретаешь.
> 
> 
> Миш, это для тебя велосипед  :P  Ну а поскольку Юрий все-таки дает мастер-класс (т.е. для профанов вроде меня :roll: ), то необходимо оговаривать основополагающие моменты. А масштаб-как раз и есть такой момент  :P  Это мы сейчас цилиндры-конусы рисуем, потом то дело то клепки-расшивки дойдет...


Цилиндры фсякие - тоже нужная весчь однозначно. Я к тому, что размер физический холста в пикселах оговаривать не надо, просто принять, что, скажем, рисуеца Ту-2 в 48-м масштабе. Тогда рисунок и будет у всех одинаковый. Разрешение 300 точек дефаульт.  :)

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Я к тому, что размер физический холста в пикселах оговаривать не надо, просто принять, что, скажем, рисуеца Ту-2 в 48-м масштабе. Тогда рисунок и будет у всех одинаковый. Разрешение 300 точек дефаульт.  :)


Ага, давай сбацаем Ту-160 или "Мрию" в 1:48 :)

А вообще я не понял, зачем всем одинаковый рисунок? Ну я сделаю на холсте в полметра шириной, кто-то в масштабе 1:48. Да и фих с ним! Я же не догму пишу - так, наработками делюсь. А уж кто как и на каком самолете их применит... :)

----------


## Бомбер

Сдаюсь  :roll: 
Рисуем Ту-2 в 48-ом масштабе  :P

----------


## Ruslan

Очень интересно!!! Жду продолжения.
Вопрос несколько, может быть, некорректный: может потом, после окончания уроков, где-нибудь выложите имебщиеся у вас заготовки? А то зачем создавать заново то, что уже выполнено на проф. уровне!

----------


## Бомбер

> А то зачем создавать заново то, что уже выполнено на проф. уровне!


Действительно, кому нужны эти уроки)) Пускай мастер выложит готовое, а мы будем пользовать)) Так что ли получается??????
А вот для того Юрий и затеял это дело, чтоб НАУЧИТЬ людей, интересующихся рисованием в фотошопе, азам своего мастерства. Да и авторские права еще никто не отменял...

----------


## Ruslan

> А вот для того Юрий и затеял это дело, чтоб НАУЧИТЬ людей, интересующихся рисованием в фотошопе, азам своего мастерства. Да и авторские права еще никто не отменял...


Абсолютно согласен про авторсие права!!! Еще раз извиняюсь, если вопрос был некорректен :oops: . Я думал - а вдруг... Да и больше появится боковиков...

----------


## Kasatka

вот разыскал на просторах инета..
может кому-то будет полезно
http://www.rjlee.org/novice-avart-1.htm

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Сергей, у него по сравнению с нами детский сад какой-то  :D 
"Вам непременно нужно посетить наши сеансы синематографа" (с)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Долгожданная третья часть:
http://www.airforce.ru/artgallery/ma...son3/index.htm

Продолжение следует...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Четвертый урок:
http://www.airforce.ru/artgallery/ma...son4/index.htm

продолжение следует...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Пятый урок:
http://www.airforce.ru/artgallery/ma...son5/index.htm

продолжение следует...

----------


## kfmut

http://www.airforce.ru/artgallery/ma...son2/index.htm

The page cannot be found однако :( Восстановите, пожалуйста  :roll:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Сайт переезжает на новый сервер. В течение суток все должно восстановиться.

----------


## kfmut

Да, действительно, уже всё есть. Спасибо!

----------


## Sokol

Можно ли узнать - будет ли продолжение уроков? Уже больше полугода прошло после крайнего, жду-жду следующего и никак не дождусь  :(

----------

